# Jackson and Sharp upgrade



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I didn't like the molded plastic windows in my AMS Jackson and Sharp coaches so I removed them, brush painted the cars, and replaced the windows with 0.020 polycarbonate. I sprayed the inside of the restroom window with flat krylon spray. I also added silk fabric "tarpaper" glued on with pollyscale grimy black paint oversprayed with clear flat krylon. With the addition of some fabric pull down shades, I think it is quite an improvement.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice job. 
Too clean tho'! 

John


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

That window treatment really does make a difference. very nice. 

Mike


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WAAAYY too clean! Need to add some india ink and alcohol! "grunge"!

Bubba


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

That car looks great, awesome job. It was actually common to see passenger cars clean like this. And it seemed that a lot of them also got varnished where it was almost like looking in a mirror! 

Cheers! 
Matt


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! How did you make the shades?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great. but way to clean...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Richard! Clean is good, just came out of the car shops.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

So far the car shops have been able to maintain the car fairly well other than a little rust on the trucks and couplers. It remains to be seen what happens in the future. So far, the shops have been able to maintain the passenger equipment at a higher level than the freight equipment. It is difficult to tell from the photo, but the brush paint job makes it fit in much better with my wood cars than the spray painted factory job. 

Jim, I made the shades by wrapping some muslin type fabric over a strip of cardboard and gluing it, then cutting it to the size of individual shades and gluing them at the top with Aileen's tacky glue. The Aileen glue also works very well for cementing the Lexan windows in place.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I think your mods look fantastic. They greatly improve the appearance. Of course, I'm a great fan of clean, fresh from the factory passenger cars.

Doc


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice upgrade Richard, looks really good. 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure add a great deal of interest to the coach, Richard. Very well done.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Having actually ridden in one of those cars, I must say, that makes them look outstanding! Definitely worth the work! I also thought about reversing some of the seats, and adding figures. I'm thinking of maybe using those ones that some people are using for the PCC cars. After all, people were smaller 100 years ago... 

Robert


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Since Stan is on the thread, let me state that I used Stan's Decals. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Stan is on the thread, let me state that I _also _use Stan's decals (and wouldn't dream of using anybody elses!)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Stan is on the thread......no, wait (we've done that already.) Ummm....where were we? Oh, yes! _Nicely _done Richard!! I agree that your mods really add another dimension and having a clean coach only means that the SL&WRR has a maintenance staff that has pride in it's work!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I'm on the thread.... 

Thanks.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,,,,Who????????? 

And to think Richard sleep his winter days away....


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So what kind of curves do these puppies need as a minimum?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I run mine on a layout with 10' diameter curves and they are OK. The 10' curves are tight, I'm not to sure how they would make it on 8' diameter.

Chuck N


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Since the photo seems to have died, let me just ask a quick question: Did you put the acrylic material inside the windows, or do the molded windows fit inside the window "frames." In other words, if you remove the plastic ones, how do you mount the new ones? 

I'm kind of thinking of using microscope slide glass. After all, nothing looks more like glass than glass! 

Robert


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I used a Dremel tool and a small chisel to remove the plastic window glazing and to clean up the window frames. That leaves a small recess on the inside of the windows to precisely fit the 0.020 thick polycarbonate panels. I then glued the panels in place with about 6 small drops of Aileen's Tacky Glue. The new glazing ends up being more recessed than the original molded windows, but I think it looks quite a lot better. Before I glued the new glazing in, I painted the inside of the walls and the ceiling a fairly light tan color that looks good with the factory colors on the seats and other interior items. You can hardly see them, but I also painted the stoves grimy black. 

The window curtains are only a tightly woven muslin type fabric wrapped around both sides of a thin piece of cardstock of varying sizes, and then glued above the windows. 

I agree that glass would certainly be better, but polycarbonate is pretty scratch resistant and non yellowing and easy to work with. I can repost the picture if you want.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

From my research, a diamond scriber and a straighedge should allow me to cut the microsoft glass precisely, and a box with enough for several cars iis only about $3. Can you get the windows out without destroying them, and put them back? I'd like to try one window, find out how close to impossible it is, and if it doesn't work, or doesn't look good, I can try something else. I'm also seriously thinking of buying those dollhouse fixtures to replace the light bulbs, they looked sharp! 

Robert


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I got most of the windows out without destroying them, however 2 or 3 were damaged along the side where they hook under the l shaped plastic strip. I just ground out all of those plastic strips when I was doing the modification. One other thing comes to mind. On the end door windows, you need to cut the top corners of the window glass in a small arc. If you go to the trouble to make the change, I think youi will like it.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

So, they snap into the window openings? I'm thinking glass isn't going to bend... 

Robert


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

No, they don't snap in. They just have to be cut semi precisely to fit the space. They will need to be held in with glue.


----------

